

Ask HN: Paypal vs. Google Checkout vs. Amazon FPS vs. other - sdizdar

I'm looking for payment processor for subscriptions. Does anyone have any experience with these services? 
It seems like all these services have similar offering, but devil is in details. So I would like to hear some opinions and experinece.
======
sammville
Paypal is simpler in terms of implementation and simplicity. Also you could
try spreedly, they have a wrappers to help you.

------
smoody
I know that kickstarter uses Amazon FPS because it alone allows them to
perform their all-or-nothing funding process.

